# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  how to replace timber posts in a long self standing walk way??

## wozzzzza

i have a free standing arched walkway that is around 40 metres long and self standing with curved iron roof. all posts are hardwood timber.  there is a carport next to it self standing not touching this arched walkway.
the timber posts on this walk way are all getting fungal decay and a few have already sunk and had the bottoms cut off and replaced with metal stirrups.
i dont think we can do this to all of them can we due to stability issues?? or can we??

----------


## r3nov8or

I would (and actually plan to on four posts) add "halved metal boxes with floor flanges". These would be through-bolted to the post and bolted into the concrete. Basically wrapping the post bottom in metal and transferring the support load to concrete 
I plan to fabricate them out of SHS 
If you do more stirrups I'd suggest you need to consider bracing in all directions to stop it racking in high winds

----------


## wozzzzza

> add "halved metal boxes with floor flanges". These would be through-bolted to the post and bolted into the concrete. Basically wrapping the post bottom in metal and transferring the support load to concrete

   got a drawing of what you mean??

----------


## intertd6

Seeing you're in a cyclonic zone , even timber posts cast into the concrete would be inadequate to resist the wind loads of a severe tropical cyclone, so forget about them being even remotely adequate on stirrups, liability wise if you repair them without being adequate and something was to fly away in a storm & kill someone you'd be up a sticky brown creek without a paddle.
inter

----------


## r3nov8or

> got a drawing of what you mean??

  Something like this, but as your posts are already in place, imagine them split in half, placed around the post and through-bolted to rejoin the halves. Larger flanges at the floor would be better too I reckon 
DoMerch 92mm x 92mm Black Powder Coated Wood Fence Post Anchor Base - 2.5mm Thick Steel Bracket - For 4x4 Wood - With Foldable Pipe and Post Corner Level - Easily Install Posts into Concrete https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B08LMX3...ing=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## cyclic

> i have a free standing arched walkway that is around 40 metres long and self standing with curved iron roof. all posts are hardwood timber.  there is a carport next to it self standing not touching this arched walkway.
> the timber posts on this walk way are all getting fungal decay and a few have already sunk and had the bottoms cut off and replaced with metal stirrups.
> i dont think we can do this to all of them can we due to stability issues?? or can we??

  
Prop beam at each one as you go
Cut a square of concrete around post, jackhammer out existing footing and install either new timber post (not preferred) or gal steel post (preferred option) 
New footing should be 350 square and 600 deep (consult with an engineer if in doubt) with bottom belled out
Raise concrete around post slightly so water runs away from post
Set up a ply or sheet safety walls around each one as you go because concrete cutting/jack hammering will send concrete chips flying
Do one at a time in the middle of the day when things are quiet.

----------


## wozzzzza

i guess cyclone area, will get a builder or someone to do it, then its their fault if it fails.

----------


## intertd6

There's the residential slabs and footings standard which gives the sizes of post footings, from memory in cyclonic areas they are quite massive to resist uplift in 300 klm gales.
inter

----------


## r3nov8or

> There's the residential slabs and footings standard which gives the sizes of post footings, from memory in cyclonic areas they are quite massive to resist uplift in 300 klm gales.
> inter

  This example, being open on 4 sides (no compression force to speak of) and a small roof, all affects how much uplift is actually possible. In a cyclone this structure is more likely to be impacted/comprised by other things smashing into it

----------

